# Win a free army of your choice



## ultimateterrain (May 5, 2012)

hello everybody, 
we ultimate-terrain.com are hosting our second competition and you can win a free army of your choice to enter is so simple:
1-be subscribed to the channel
2-like the vid
3-comment that you have done all 3, simples (meercat squeek)








you get 1 battalion/battle force 
1 hq choice
1 troops choice
1 heay choice 
for fantasy or 40k your choice

good luck if you enter, 
who doesnt like FREE stuff


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Done and Done!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Done, done and done. :grin:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Objectives complete


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Done and done. Warriors of Chaos please, Khorne lord on Juggernaut, Warriors of Chaos, 1 Hell Cannon. 

Thanks.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Done. Just found a theoretical way to get dem woodelves... huh

Question for fantasy what do we get instead of the troops/hq/heavy etc.
Would it be
1 batallion
1 lord/hero
1 core
1 special
?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Done, done and done . Awesome competition idea.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Done done done


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Done, More Done, Most Done


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

It is complete.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Entered, why not!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

what the heck. did all three.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> Done. Just found a theoretical way to get dem woodelves... huh
> 
> Question for fantasy what do we get instead of the troops/hq/heavy etc.
> Would it be
> ...


HQ=Lords/Heroes
Troops=Core Units
Elites=Special/Rare Units
Fast Attack=Special Units
Heavy Support=Rare Units


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind winning...I don't even have an army yet :/


----------



## marmitemonkey (Nov 6, 2012)

Subbed and liked! fingers crossed!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

wait are we supposed to comment on the YT vid or on this thread? I commented on the vid but i'll say i've done it here too.

I did it.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

done and did it on the youtube channel.

name there is 222lokis.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Eeeh screw it, give me free stuff!


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

Done, and done!!!


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Done. Chaos Space Marine Battleforce, Daemon Prince, Chaos Space Marines, Maulerfiend. Then I'll have enough bits to start my project log!


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

And done all three!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Great contest, done.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

All done


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

Done, done and done!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Checked all the boxes needed.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Eh Ill say it here too.

Done. Done. Done.

And thanks for the reply


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome idea. And all 3 complete.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Done, Done and Done!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I have done so, I'll check out some of your guys's stuff after work!


----------



## Tempessst (Sep 9, 2012)

Done, done, done


----------



## Callistarius (Aug 17, 2010)

I have joined the masses. Good luck to all heretics.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

objective secured, completed and is now in the process of winning that prize. my tau could certainly use a reinforcement of crisis suits


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

something something something COMPLETE


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I have completed all three steps as well.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Ahooy, all done!


----------



## Gaz (Sep 13, 2010)

Done and done.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Done.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Done, done, done. waiting to win!


----------



## chrismitchell (Jul 8, 2012)

Done, done and done


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Great competition! I've entered too!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

sounds fun im in! Also.... Kobra is still alive???? O.O


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Subscribed, Liked, Posted.

Space Marines please :grin:


----------



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

subscribed, liked, posted, posted.

Thanks


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Liked, Subscribed and commented. This would be a great way to kickstart my Dark Eldar army.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, part one has already been completed since I first heard of you guys. Part two and three are complete!


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

would Dark Vengeance work instead or would it need to be whats in the 1st post?


----------



## CellteX (Nov 13, 2012)

Im "MrCellteX" on youtube
Subcribed, Liked and commented


----------



## Absolutraptor (Feb 18, 2012)

All done.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

finished!


----------



## comistan (Nov 4, 2012)

All done


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

did it!


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

done and done and pick me


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Done the 3 points. Let's hope and wait hahaha


----------

